# Crysis & the high requirements



## INTELCRAZY (Apr 20, 2007)

How many would buy it if it demands so much?


----------



## leet6thgrader (Apr 20, 2007)

I would buy it if my computer could run it.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 20, 2007)

I'd probably buy it anyways just to play it on lowest, if my computer could even handle that, lol.


----------



## Archangel (Apr 20, 2007)

hmmm... maybe, I havnt seen much of the game/previews yet.  I dont know how well my pc would run it anyway, but i think i'll just wait for the reviews to happen before I would decide on buying that particulair game.


----------



## hermeslyre (Apr 20, 2007)

The designers mention a 7800gtx playing it on med-high and a x1900xt playing it perfectly fine all high.. problem is i've seen omega's posts saying the 8800's would have a problem playing it. regardless i wouldnt play it on my current system.


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 20, 2007)

hermeslyre said:


> The designers mention a 7800gtx playing it on med-high and a x1900xt playing it perfectly fine all high.. problem is i've seen omega's posts saying the 8800's would have a problem playing it. regardless i wouldnt play it on my current system.





> Minimum Requirements
> CPU: Athlon 64 3000+/Intel 2.8ghz
> Graphics: Nvidia 6200 or ATI X1300 - Shader Model 2.0
> RAM: 768MB on Windows XP or 1GB on Windows Vista
> ...



You could play it! 
It is a pretty demanding game but I think most people will be able to play it fine, on medium to high!

Anway, I'm getting it!


----------



## Shane (Apr 20, 2007)

leet6thgrader said:


> I would buy it if my computer could run it.


Same here....i will definatly get it when i get a new pc


----------



## zaroba (Apr 20, 2007)

whats wrong with it being demanding?  many great games were demanding compaired to the computers that were out at the time of there release.

anybody thats not gonne buy it or think its senseless to need so much recourses needs to get with the times 
computers are advancing, more programs and games will come out that will require the new hardware thats out.  you can't expect to live in the under 1gb ram era for the rest of your life.  15 years ago 1gb of ram was unheard of, nobody thought we'd ever need it, and the biggest you could get was only a few mb of ram.  it was just like it is now, we only get a few GB, 1 tb ram seems too large, people say we'll never need it, but just like with mb to gb, 15 years from now we might be getting tb ram.


anyway, will i *buy* it? no
will i obtain it from methods that cannot be discussed on this forum?  yes


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 20, 2007)

> anyway, will i *buy* it? no
> will i obtain it from methods that cannot be discussed on this forum? yes



You know, that really isn't wise, you might as well just spelt it out!


----------



## Geoff (Apr 20, 2007)

hermeslyre said:


> The designers mention a 7800gtx playing it on med-high and a x1900xt playing it perfectly fine all high.. problem is i've seen omega's posts saying the 8800's would have a problem playing it. regardless i wouldnt play it on my current system.


I as well as others have seen reviews of Crysis saying that the game cripples dual 8800GTX's when on highest settings.

The reason a 7800GTX and x1900XT may run it on medium or high settings is because it reverts back to DX9 mode, instead of using DX10's graphics.


----------



## ETSA (Apr 20, 2007)

The dx10 cards that are out are not all that impressive, it wouldn't surprise me at all that my x1900xtx could play it on high settings..


----------



## Geoff (Apr 20, 2007)

ETSA said:


> The dx10 cards that are out are not all that impressive, it wouldn't surprise me at all that my x1900xtx could play it on high settings..


The 8800 series are much better then the x1900XTX.

As I said before, the reason the x1900XTX can play Crysis on high settings is because it has to revert to DX9 mode.  The reason Crysis is so crippling on the 8800's is because of all the new features they included were because of DX10.  In DX9 mode it's probably similar to what Far Cry looks like.


----------



## tommy25 (Apr 20, 2007)

So do you reckon the pc in my sig will be able to play on medium / high settings?


----------



## dragon2309 (Apr 20, 2007)

it was the main reason for me getting an 8800 lol...of course i am going to get it


----------



## Cromewell (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm going to boycott 

Actually even if the requirements were low I wouldn't buy it, the game just doesn't interest me.


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 20, 2007)

I think my new computer will be able to run Crysis, What do you think?


----------



## 12-Gauge (Apr 20, 2007)

> I think my new computer will be able to run Crysis, What do you think?



Almost certainly.

Unfortunately I think my CPU is the weak link in my rig. Crysis is said to be designed with dual-core in mind. Oh well, i'll still be getting it.


----------



## salman (Apr 20, 2007)

I think I am gonna get Crysis but I think my graphics card is gonna struggle, I'm thinking of upgrading my graphics card to a DX10 card but I'm gonna wait until ATi release there line of DX10 cards and see which graphics card is the best value for money.


----------



## jimmymac (Apr 20, 2007)

wheres the no as it would bore the living crap out of me option?


----------



## 12-Gauge (Apr 20, 2007)

> wheres the no as it would bore the living crap out of me option?



Are you serious? A first person shooter where you play as a cybernetically enhanced supersoldier who is airdropped into an international war on a remote, tropical island which also happens to be the sight of a crashed alien space ship which can extend a 100km wide dome which instantly freezes!!!!!!!! YOU FIND THAT BORING!!!! Oh yeah and it has drivable tanks too


----------



## Froboy7391_99 (Apr 20, 2007)

12-Gauge said:


> Oh yeah and it has drivable tanks too



OMFG!!!!I'm definately getting it now.


----------



## jimmymac (Apr 20, 2007)

12-Gauge said:


> Are you serious? A first person shooter where you play as a cybernetically enhanced supersoldier who is airdropped into an international war on a remote, tropical island which also happens to be the sight of a crashed alien space ship which can extend a 100km wide dome which instantly freezes!!!!!!!! YOU FIND THAT BORING!!!! Oh yeah and it has drivable tanks too


 

you mean a first person shooter where the storyline pans out with arriving in an area you dont know with strange happenings that you need to investigate. Only to find some twist later on that changes your perspective a bit but ultimately only having to defeat the big bad boss at the end.

no doesnt sound like every other FPS ever made to me at all, but hey at least it will look pretty.....


----------



## 12-Gauge (Apr 20, 2007)

> you mean a first person shooter where the storyline pans out with arriving in an area you dont know with strange happenings that you need to investigate. Only to find some twist later on that changes your perspective a bit but ultimately only having to defeat the big bad boss at the end.



I.....errrr.....well.....yes


----------



## jimmymac (Apr 20, 2007)

fact is crysis will be almost identical to every other FPS thats been released in the last few years, just with a damn sight better graphics

game creators are getting extremely lazy and its quite tragic to be honest, personally i wont waste my money on it!


----------



## 12-Gauge (Apr 20, 2007)

Granted, very few game creators have 'broken the mould' with first person shooters. Except maybe Half-Life 2. (Hence it is been called the greatest FPS of all time by virtually everyone). I do, however, think that Crysis has the *potential *to be better than most. Whether it actually will has yet to be seen.


----------



## jimmymac (Apr 20, 2007)

but why do you believe it has potential to be better than most? what makes it stand out from all the rest?


----------



## 12-Gauge (Apr 20, 2007)

> but why do you believe it has potential to be better than most? what makes it stand out from all the rest?



1. Open-ended, sand-box gameplay (an entire island)
2. The Nano-suit (can be used to jump 30ft into the air)
3. Weapon customization (real-time modification with grenade launchers, suppressors etc.)
4. More emphasis on 'tactics' (flanking, target spotting, tranquilisers, memorizing patrol paths etc.)
5. Vehicles (jeeps and tanks) purely for destructive fun 
6. And, as you said, some pretty spectacular visuals.


----------



## jimmymac (Apr 20, 2007)

1. Open-ended, sand-box gameplay (an entire island)
*just like the majority of games then, ok so its a larger expanse than some but sandbox mode has become almost generic in games*

2. The Nano-suit (can be used to jump 30ft into the air)
*grasshopper mode, errrrrr, great * 

3. Weapon customization (real-time modification with grenade launchers, suppressors etc.)
*knights of the old republic had that option a good 4+years ago, and its been in many more before it*

4. More emphasis on 'tactics' (flanking, target spotting, tranquilisers, memorizing patrol paths etc.)
*even Dune 2 battle for arrakis has decent tactical emphasis and i played that on an 80286 some 10+ years ago*

5. Vehicles (jeeps and tanks) purely for destructive fun 
*as with pretty much all recent FPS, if its the ability to drive the thing that interest you then go buy a copy of the 1985 smash Mechwarrior*


6. And, as you said, some pretty spectacular visuals
*thats the crux of it *


now i know its not easy to come up with new ideas but its a damn shame to start reusing the same ideas over and over again without spending some time really looking at how to make a game more playable. Rather than just how many different ways can a person get blown up or shot!


----------



## Ignorantguy (Apr 20, 2007)

I dont know yet. Visuals are the biggest concern for me and I dont know what settings Ill be able to run it at.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Apr 20, 2007)

Jimmymac, i thought your argument was based on the apparent lack of unique gameplay in Crysis. All of a sudden you've changed your argument to "every single game ever made is exactly the same". If thats they case then I implore you to continue playing 5 year old games and then we will see if they really stand the test of time. Games evolve, they can improve, saying that they lack inovation is on thing, saying that they are all the same is quite another.


----------



## jimmymac (Apr 20, 2007)

i play more older games than i do recent games becuase i've yet to find anything that really has enough gameplay to last more than a couple of days with me.

forgive my sentiments of saying "every single game ever made is exactly the same" i didnt mean to put that and its probably the alcohol kicking in thats affecting my judgement (and very soon my spelling no doubt) 

I dont believe that every have made is the same, i do believe that there has been very little in the way of originality in more recent games. To the point whereby a game doesnt have more than a few hours real gameplay to it before it becomes extemely repetative.....


----------



## ADE (Apr 20, 2007)

jimmymac, what you seem to be failing to see is that ALL FPS are different. How, well, i think you be rather, er, um, dumb to say nothing has changed. You never once have though about this? Ever? HELLO! The storyline is different! That's what makes it great. Those are just mere details at the tip of the iceberg what you criticize! Physics and graphics, all FPS have them. That's not the point.



> fact is crysis will be almost identical to every other FPS that's been released in the last few years, just with a damn sight better graphics
> 
> game creators are getting extremely lazy and its quite tragic to be honest, personally i wont waste my money on it!


You tell me how Crysis and F.E.A.R. are "Identical" and I will change my opinion. they both shoot and are in 1st person, have great physics, but have absolutely nothing to do with each other! Story line is what sets games apart! Before you go saying everyone is the same, think before you type! The goal of games now a day is to make it realistic and captivating as possible. They have done that, from the physics, to the detail, to the AI. Now what they have is one of the best story lines ever.


Edit-what do they use to even get those screenshots or videos then? I would happily buy an R600 to play this good.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Apr 20, 2007)

> I dont believe that every game ever made is the same,



I know you don't really, it's just way in which you were comparing completely different games (RPGs, FPS and racer simply can't be compared). I certainly understand your underlying point about repetition though. I just don't think we should judge a book by its cover. Yes, Crysis will look awesome, but there is a chance that we could be pleasantly surprised by some unique and truly exciting gameplay.



> its probably the alcohol kicking in thats affecting my judgement (and very soon my spelling no doubt)



Lol. I've....*hick*....only haad a couple guv.....honest *hick*


----------



## jimmymac (Apr 20, 2007)

how does the storyline of each pan out ADE? give me a brief synopsis of what happens within each?

Fear - begin fighting against normal people searching for a reason for the strange goings on, eventually its found to be something above the norm, something weird is happening and you have a much more difficult foe to fight, all leading up to that all important battle with the larger entity

Crysis - begin fighting against normal people (the koreans i believe) until its found that something strange is going on, some weird happenings and suddenly a more difficult foe (aliens) and you can but your ass theres gonna be some large difficult fight at the end...




Nope your right, completely different ideas with wondefully compelling stoylines i bet/


I am thinking before i type ADE, something you should try from time to time 

Gameplay is not about the graphics, its not about how realistic you make something look. Its about finding something new, something innovative that you havent done before in a game or at least a far enough derivative or new way of doing things that it makes it more interesting.

Can you honestly tell me that apart from the graphics themselves there is much difference between FEAR, COD, Prey. What is inherantly different about each game that truly puts one above the other. The storyline has almost the same basic set out but with a change in its characters and its timeline.




12-Gauge said:


> Yes, Crysis will look awesome, but there is a chance that we could be pleasantly surprised by some unique and truly exciting gameplay.


 
your quite right ther gauge, i could be judging the books by its cover, it might be that something in crysis really sticks out. I'm just a bit dismayed that the previews of it dont suggest so. I will happily eat humble pie if it does turn out to do something new and exciting as it might finally give me something worth playing. Sadly i wont hold my breath though


----------



## ADE (Apr 20, 2007)

jimmymac said:


> how does the storyline of each pan out ADE? give me a brief synopsis of what happens within each?
> 
> Fear - begin fighting against normal people searching for a reason for the strange goings on, eventually its found to be something above the norm, something weird is happening and you have a much more difficult foe to fight, all leading up to that all important battle with the larger entity
> 
> ...



Wow, you are really self centered when trying to prove me wrong. Have you played F.E.A.R.? If you have you know very well you are purpusly saying things that arent true just for the sake of your situation. first of all, the game is not with "normal people" as you say, they are clones. second, later in the game, YOUR NOT EVEN FIGHTING PEOPLE! Your fighting daemon and ghosts and shit. In Crysis are you an experiment born from a 13 year old girl who was forced to be a subject to create an experiment who when gave birth to the 2nd experiment died duo to the liquid medicine filling her lungs and now her ghost is trapped and you as the experiment must stop your brother from dooming the world and letting your 15 year old mother out and destroying the world and in the end does? I THINK NOT! Crysis, as said before, has to do with aliens. tell me, how are aliens and ghosts the same thing?


----------



## jimmymac (Apr 20, 2007)

self centered? thanks lovely contribution to the discussion that

I've played, FEAR, i completed it, you really are spouting semantics by trying to analyse me putting in "normal people" when they are in fact clones! Come on do me a favour are you even looking into what im saying.

Im saying you are fighting your wondefully generic "soldier" type element from the start of the game, nothing too tough as the designers want you to think you can play this one happily.

I really think your missing the entire point to my sentiments, ghosts or aliens it doesnt matter. The point was you fight your normal generic "soldier" type first, then it becomes more difficult as you then fight some sort of super warrior (oooh could these be the ghosts/aliens) before coming up against some kind of supreme being thats hard as nails.


Its a generic script, its like the whole thing comes on a template.

I wonder if theres a book out "game designing for dummies"

"heres the template just add your own twist on to what each type of person is, those intial generics should be something reasonably simple so take you pick from soldiers, zombies, possessed humans. Simply add your next stage of enemy but they must be a bit harder, we suggest aliens or possibly supernatural beings. Follow this up with your finale, some useful ones of the past have been demonic beings, cybernetic humans or even demigods. Most will suit your gamers but dont forget to up those graphics or no sucker will ever buy it"


----------



## 12-Gauge (Apr 20, 2007)

> "heres the template just add your own twist on to what each type of person is, those intial generics should be something reasonably simple so take you pick from soldiers, zombies, possessed humans. Simply add your next stage of enemy but they must be a bit harder, we suggest aliens or possibly supernatural beings. Follow this up with your finale, some useful ones of the past have been demonic beings, cybernetic humans or even demigods. Most will suit your gamers but dont forget to up those graphics or no sucker will ever buy it"



What would you prefer? A game were you launch flaming kittons at a giant orb made of brocoli? Games, in particular first person shooters, follow a formula because, more often than not, they are trying to be loosely *plausible*. I would say that they were trying to be *realistic*, but refrained for fear of sounding like graphics are all that matter.


----------



## jimmymac (Apr 20, 2007)

12-Gauge said:


> What would you prefer? A game were you launch flaming kittons at a giant orb made of brocoli? Games, in particular first person shooters, follow a formula because, more often than not, they are trying to be loosely *plausible*. I would say that they were trying to be *realistic*, but refrained for fear of sounding like graphics are all that matter.


 

give me that game and i'll play it sir  

i know that its a case of these games sell and to be fair if it aint broke then dont try to fix it. Which is fair enough. 

I just miss the innovations where designers tried something different, experimented with what they were doing to give us something truly worth playing.

Perhaps i've been gaming too long and i'm beginning to get tired of it, who knows. I just resent the idea of paying so much for a game only to get very little out of it in the end

hey ho, maybe something will come up and surprise me


----------



## 12-Gauge (Apr 20, 2007)

> hey ho, maybe something will come up and surprise me



In that case maybe there should be a game where you launch flaming kittons at a giant orb made of brocoli. A man can dream can't he.......


----------



## ADE (Apr 20, 2007)

Template, yes. its call 1st person and shooter. what you do in them is shoot things in the eyes of the shooter. Of coarse all of them are like that! what I'm trying to say is that you only talk about that they all look the same, and they work the same. well duh. The was it sounds is as if you don't even care about games. You cant seem to get past the point that it is what it says. FPS. You cant honestly tell me that the story line is not at all different. Yes you will always shot things and make stuff go boom. If you think that's all there is too it, then maybe you shouldn't be playing games. And if you think graphics are all what gamers care about, look at Halo. Suck ass graphics but damn good game play. There is always a bigger meaning to is. The stories unfolds. no shit that template can go like that sometimes, but you fail to see as why those things your fighting are there. They have a purpose. There is a story to be told, and each character has their purpose. In F.E.A.R. if you took away Alma and you brother, Paxten Feddle, it wouldn't have a story. there would be no clones. Harlem wayd would be a no body. the world wouldn't end. You see, there is a story. and sure the way you do things can seam to be the same. Run and gun rught? Wrong. How about Splinter Cell? None of that there. You do judge by the cover. Until you read the book, you wont know what its about. And therefore you look as though all books are the same. In reality, you fail to see that they're not.

The stories are not the same, and that's what makes them unique.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Apr 21, 2007)

> You do judge by the cover. Until you read the book, you wont know what its about. And therefore you look as though all books are the same. In reality, you fail to see that they're not.



[Insert book related pun here]


----------



## jimmymac (Apr 21, 2007)

halo had suck ass graphics? damn you really haven't been gaming long enough!

These games need something new, something that breaks the mould and makes them a bit different, its hard to find something now as most have been tried.

The greatest innovation of recent times has been the Wii, purely because they have tried something completely different, a new way of playing the game and a fantastic result its been.

Tell me honestly ADE, whats you reason for the interest in crysis, is it anything other than better graphics? are you looking forward to this giving yuo something different, something new?

You can tell me that storylines pan out like a book and each ones story gives it that interest but its a poorly written book none the less. If any author kept writing books in the same way they would never be published.



I'll say it again, i know that theres more of a struggle now to do something different, i appreciate that desingers have to rely on improved graphics being the seller because there very few new places to take gaming, its just a damn shame its got that way. 


How can spending over £200 buying COD, FEAR, Prey, Crysis, Stalker, etc be justified ot that extent......





12-Gauge said:


> [Insert book related pun here]


 
hahaha 


edit : in all honesty ADE, if your still finding each interpretation of the FPS thats coming out now entertaining then I envy you, maybe in a few years you'll come to a similiar conculsion to me, maybe you wont but for the time being fair play on enjoying each version that comes out. Maybe i've just seen it a few times to often in my years and its starting to get more than a little tired to me


----------



## ADE (Apr 21, 2007)

Look at J K Rowling. Same style, loved by many. Poorly written, I think not. And hell, I played Halo for the 1st time ever a few days ago, it was good. Crappy graphics, I play Far Cry a lot. love it. Hell, even pack man a bit. I don't care it has kick ass graphic. I know I wont be able to play on MAX, so do you honestly think that I care about graphics more? If I did than I would just buy Oblivion 4. But Its not like that. Fact is you don't know how good a game is until you have played it. Everyone has there own opinion. You have yours, I have mine. Yes, new things are hard to come by, But I believe this has just that. You need to play it to see what makes it so different. If you haven't ever played it, then what proof have you? none. Tell me, do you have a favorite movie? what makes that one so special. Is it the story perhaps? Or do all of the same genera movie all seam to be the same? just as it is to you for games.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Apr 21, 2007)

At this point I would like to point out that, so-called first person *shooters*, don't necessarily need to involve shooting. Portal, for instance, does not feature a single gun (unless you include the portal creator), nor does it feature zombies/ghosts/soldiers or any other overused stereotypes.


----------



## Christian Darrall (Apr 21, 2007)

i cant wait until it come out the sandbox editor will be great! not to mention gameplay, if it runs crap then ill do whatever it takes to get it working properly


----------



## jimmymac (Apr 21, 2007)

Favourite movie? yes its Return to Paradise which is a wonderful break from the norm, have a watch because it truly questions your own humantity and views by the end of it 


I said before if crysis does something completely different that sets it above the rest besides its graphics then i will happily eat humble pie as it will give me something worth playing, but i wont hold my breath


----------



## jimmymac (Apr 21, 2007)

12-Gauge said:


> At this point I would like to point out that, so-called first person *shooters*, don't necessarily need to involve shooting. Portal, for instance, does not feature a single gun (unless you include the portal creator), nor does it feature zombies/ghosts/soldiers or any other overused stereotypes.


 

ahh now i wondered if anyone would mention this one because it does have my interest tweaked to be fair


----------



## ADE (Apr 21, 2007)

It will. For one it will have the most Advanced AI that can come very close to thinking like a real human. That by itself is interesting. second, You will have to play it like your really there. Anything you do will effect the outcome. Non linear game play. a truly fully reactive environment that will force you to use tactics, not run and gun like so many other games. It is almost like real life. No other game has come so close to it. And I truly believe that it will have something that can captivate you  give is a shot one day. I bet you would come to see it as revolutionary.


----------



## jimmymac (Apr 21, 2007)

after seeing the devolopments of games so far i doubt it, i will be "evaluating" this game no doubt, whether i then go and buy it will be a different matter


----------



## ADE (Apr 21, 2007)

Ah, but you see, what we all have seen is only 1 chapter of the book.  one must read when it become available to see the plot and next chapter.  we will see.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Apr 21, 2007)

Please, I beg you, NO MORE BOOK METAPHORS 

But seriously this discussion is rapidly descending into farce. 

Exhibit A:


> It [Crysis] is almost like real life.



Quite


----------



## jimmymac (Apr 21, 2007)

in all honesty even comparing these games to a decent book is a travesty in the highest order, the script writing of these games is not even a touch on a decent author. Pick up a copy of Alastair Reynolds books and you'll see what i mean.....


----------



## ADE (Apr 21, 2007)

It was a metaphor. Although a good book Evey now and then wont hurt.


----------



## Christian Darrall (Apr 21, 2007)

i have a feeling this thread has moved from talking about one of the best fps of 2007 to talking about books about scripting.

crysis has a lot to offer and will be one large step in the game delvelopment league.

wonder what game will be top of the chart after crysis has been out for a couple of months,


----------



## xBoom (Apr 21, 2007)

Crysis will be available for XP (DirectX 9.0c) though. Link here.

Even runs on Shader Model 2 only video cards.

"A single 7800GTX will run the game quite well on fairly high settings according to Crysis Art Director, Michael Khaimzon."

"Minimum requirements for GPU: Nvidia 6200 (hey, that's mine) or ATI X1300 - Shader Model 2.0" (hmm.. why don't they put a Radeon 9600 instead of X1300?)


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 21, 2007)

xBoom said:


> Crysis will be available for XP (DirectX 9.0c) though. Link here.
> 
> Even runs on Shader Model 2 only video cards.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it isn't a demanding game really, only when you get to DX10, then it is.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Apr 21, 2007)

Is the difference between DX9.0c and DX10 really *that* profound. I mean i've seen a couple of comparison screenshots for the upcoming 'Age of Conan' and was left distinctly unimpressed. Granted, HDR lighting and shadow effects were all fantastic and showed obvious improvement. But as for texture detail and jaggedness; the differences were barely noticeable. I'm not even sure whether my monitor will be good enough to pick up the details, the resolution only goes as far as 1280x1024 whilst future games are advertised as running in 2560x1600.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 21, 2007)

12-Gauge said:


> Is the difference between DX9.0c and DX10 really *that* profound. I mean i've seen a couple of comparison screenshots for the upcoming 'Age of Conan' and was left distinctly unimpressed. Granted, HDR lighting and shadow effects were all fantastic and showed obvious improvement. But as for texture detail and jaggedness; the differences were barely noticeable. I'm not even sure whether my monitor will be good enough to pick up the details, the resolution only goes as far as 1280x1024 whilst future games are advertised as running in 2560x1600.


When did you see the benchmarks?

You need to remember that DX10 is brand new, and as of yet there are no games for it.  And like the Xbox 360, when the first games are out, they wont be that impressive, but after developers can fully understand DX10 and tweak it, games will look alot better.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Apr 21, 2007)

Here is a link to the comparison screenshots:
http://kotaku.com/gaming/directx/dx-9-vs-dx-10-care-much-242503.php

And some more pictures of the game running in DX10:
http://www.digitalbattle.com/2007/01/25/age-of-conan-dx-10-screenshots/


----------



## Geoff (Apr 21, 2007)

12-Gauge said:


> Here is a link to the comparison screenshots:
> http://kotaku.com/gaming/directx/dx-9-vs-dx-10-care-much-242503.php
> 
> And some more pictures of the game running in DX10:
> http://www.digitalbattle.com/2007/01/25/age-of-conan-dx-10-screenshots/



Those dont even look to be true.  From the screens i've seen, DX10 look alot more realistic.

DirectX 9:





DirectX10


----------



## 12-Gauge (Apr 21, 2007)

> Those dont even look to be true. From the screens i've seen, DX10 look alot more realistic.
> 
> DirectX 9:
> http://common.ziffdavisinternet.com/...=133378,00.jpg
> ...



So your saying that thoses screens are real? They look even more pre-rendered.


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Apr 21, 2007)

those screens were concept art not screenshots from game play it was said a long time ago


Personally I don't see much innovation in the Crysis storyline at all fighting a current threat to the US?(North Korea)and then fighting aliens? I'm sure anyone here can think of about 10 games that have these elements. And so what if it got a bit more advanced every new game does I hope the designers are making them less advanced. Overall I doubt I'll buy it but if a friend gets it or if it receives outstanding reviews then I'll play it.


As far as "near-human" AI intelligence why not just play in leagues online that's in fact real world human intelligence much better than a computer in my opinion.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 21, 2007)

Redbull{wings} said:


> those screens were concept art not screenshots from game play it was said a long time ago



Yes thats true, but they also say thats what developers say it will really look like.

And as I said before, there arent any fully ready DX10 games out yet, so its hard to say what it will really look like.  But DX10 has alot more possibilities beyond graphics quality.


----------



## ADE (Apr 21, 2007)

You see, we all have opinions. Some of us will embrace the game, some of us wont. It's pointless to try and change each others views. In the end, lets let reviews of the game do the debating  I understand that some of us are not of the easily entertained, and believe that all of these games seem the same, but to others, they seem a lot different. Its all on how you look at it. Me, personally,  I can play almost any game and be happy.  and seeing as I have good hardware, I like the fact that I can be entertained with amazing graphics. Others look only to the hit games that revolutionized the industry. I guessing they look for reviews and awards. they might not like the game now, but if it is worth the hype (I think it is) then I'm sure they'll go for it. I understand. unless the game is really good and worth playing they wont like it. But they need a legit source to go by to see if it is, right? Well, give it some time and I bet it will be more than the ordinary game.


----------



## xBoom (Apr 22, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, it isn't a demanding game really, only when you get to DX10, then it is.



I've read somewhere that, basically, DX10 is way faster (as far as I remember, 20 times faster) than DX9 because:

DirectX9.0c : Bla>Overhead>Bla>Overhead>Bla>Overhead>Bla>Overhead
Direct10 : Bla>Bla>Bla>Bla>Bla>Bla>Bla>Bla>Overhead>Bla>Bla>Bla>Bla>Bla>Bla>Bla>Bla>Overhead

Yeah, somethin' like that

(BLA is something that I forgot.. Maybe it's 'Object')

PS: I found something about DX9 vs DX10 here.

PPS: DX10 is near real, how will DX11 look like?


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Apr 22, 2007)

xBoom said:


> I've read somewhere that, basically, DX10 is way faster (as far as I remember, 20 times faster) than DX9 because:
> 
> DirectX9.0c : Bla>Overhead>Bla>Overhead>Bla>Overhead>Bla>Overhead
> Direct10 : Bla>Bla>Bla>Bla>Bla>Bla>Bla>Bla>Overhead>Bla>Bla>Bla>Bla>Bla>Bla>Bla>Bla>Overhead
> ...



they said the same thing about dx7 8 and 9 each looks more real than the last and preforms better too it's how things work just like with windows each makes using a computer easier blah blah blah


----------



## 12-Gauge (Apr 22, 2007)

> PS: I found something about DX9 vs DX10 here.



The comparison of the faces is a little biased. They should have compared something like Half-life 2: Episode One (which has some of the most realitic faces I have ever seen in a game) instead of Halo 2.


----------



## philaaay (Apr 22, 2007)

Minimum Requirements
CPU: Athlon 64 3000+/Intel 2.8ghz
Graphics: Nvidia 6200 or ATI X1300 - Shader Model 2.0
RAM: 768MB on Windows XP or 1GB on Windows Vista
HDD: 6GB
Internet: 256k+
Optical Drive: DVD
Software: DX9.0c with Windows XP

Recommended Requirements
CPU: Dual-core CPU (Athlon X2/Pentium D)
Graphics: Nvidia 7600 or ATI X1600 Pro (SM 3.0) or DX10 equivalent
RAM: 1.5GB+
HDD: 6GB
Internet: 512k+ (128k+ upstream)
Optical Drive: DVD
Software: DX9.0c with Windows XP

NOW THAT'S WHAT I WANT TO SEE! i know there have been rumors going around that you'll need AT LEAST ONE 8800 GTS/GTX, let along 2 GIGS of ram, etc.

but from the above specs, it looks like my system will be able to handle it! the game looks siiiiiick.


----------



## Archangel (Apr 22, 2007)

jimmymac said:


> in all honesty even comparing these games to a decent book is a travesty in the highest order, the script writing of these games is not even a touch on a decent author. Pick up a copy of Alastair Reynolds books and you'll see what i mean.....



Indeed..   you can compare Games and movies pretty nice tough


----------



## 12-Gauge (Apr 22, 2007)

> Indeed.. you can compare Games and movies pretty nice tough



I suppose games are essentially movies where you control the protagonists actions. Sort of.....maybe not.....just a thought.


----------



## maroon1 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know if this is fake or not, but I found this







But 8800GTX beats X2900xt in 3d mark 






http://www.bilgiustam.com/?p=125


----------



## kof2000 (Apr 24, 2007)

probably because of the amount of ram the 8800 has  the ati card isnt that much more powerful considering it should be alot more powerful since the 8800 is out for awhile.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 24, 2007)

Sounds kinda fishy since the x2900's arent even out yet.  And I thought I heard that they were going to have alot more then 512MB of VRAM.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 24, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];644134 said:
			
		

> Sounds kinda fishy since the x2900's arent even out yet.  And I thought I heard that they were going to have alot more then 512MB of VRAM.



Ya I think they are supposed to have 1 GB of ram I think.  

I will be buying that game when it comes out whether I have a direct X 10 system or not.


----------



## maroon1 (Apr 24, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];644134 said:
			
		

> Sounds kinda fishy since the x2900's arent even out yet.  And I thought I heard that they were going to have alot more then 512MB of VRAM.



X2900XT has 512MB ram

X2900XTX has 1GB ram

Both have 512-bit memory interface


----------



## MasterEVC (Apr 24, 2007)

I will certainly get it and have no problems running it


----------



## Master Mind (Apr 25, 2007)

i cant wait till crysis comes out so i can post some maxxed out screen shots on here .

Master Mind


----------



## Geoff (Apr 25, 2007)

maroon1 said:


> X2900XT has 512MB ram
> 
> X2900XTX has 1GB ram
> 
> Both have 512-bit memory interface



Thats far away from the 2GB of VRAM that the Inquirer was predicting several months ago, haha.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Apr 25, 2007)

I've been trying to get that across since I started this thread. Of course, it will be demanding in DX10, it's new, but I don't understand why you guys can't see that the DX9 is less demanding. It will be close to FEAR or Oblivion, in DX9 that is. 

Here's what the detail looks like on high in DX10, it is pretty amazing. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Crysisface3d.jpg, AHHHAHAHAH, I WANT IT NOW!!!!


----------



## Nutter (Apr 26, 2007)

i really wanna play crysis but i have a shitty laptop.


----------



## tommy25 (Apr 26, 2007)

bloody hell, that looks immense. I cant wait!!


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 26, 2007)

How do you think my new rig will play it? Med to High?


----------



## Geoff (Apr 26, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> How do you think my new rig will play it? Med to High?


My guess would be around medium, but it's possible it could play it on higher, or even lower settings.


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 26, 2007)

> My guess would be around medium, but it's possible it could play it on higher, or even lower settings.



lol, So that narrowed it down 

Well, I'm pretty sure I'll be able to play it, and I'm sure it'd look good on medium


----------



## Archangel (Apr 26, 2007)

my gues would be med-high (since it would run in DX9.0c mode ) the grafic's card will be the bigges bottleneck i gues


----------



## Saurian (Apr 26, 2007)

The HD2900XT is not designed to compete with the 8800GTX. It's direct competition price and performance wise is supposed to be the 8800GTS. The fact that it can compete to some extent with the 8800GTX is just icing on the cake. 

The HD2900XTX will be released later (Q3 hopefully), featuring 1GB of GDDR4 ram. The suspicion at [H] is that getting proper yields of GDDR4 memory available to run for the HD2900XTX is holding things up. Which sucks because look at what the 8800GTX is doing with 1ns GDDR3 right now. The HD2900XTX will be basically using twice the GDDR4 ram as the X1950XTX currently does (512MBx256-bit scaled to 1024MBx512-bit, so double the 32-bit IC's for the memory bandwidth). 

Sure, you can RUN Crysis, but will you want to? At 1280x1024 my 5900XT crawls when you get 15-20 EMP patroit's firing on C&C: Generals. And that game is several years old. The 128MB 5900XT is WAY over the system minimum requirements, but there is a difference between playing it stripped down and lagging on a 6600 vanilla, or playing it with things cranked, 1600x1200 on an 8800GTS. Get what I'm saying. I can play today's games on my 5900XT, but I don't - it's not worth it to ruin a good game by forcing it upon crappy hardware.


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 26, 2007)

> my gues would be med-high (since it would run in DX9.0c mode ) the grafic's card will be the bigges bottleneck i gues



Thanks for the answer 

Saurian, I get what you mean exactly.

But I guess you'll never know untill you try it, so you could be missing out?


----------

